# Who has experienced side effects from Neomycin/Rifaximin?



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

For anyone investigating these treatments for IBS, the potential side effects are a consideration. Neomycin can cause hearing loss, and any broad spectrum antibiotics can open the door to C-diff bacteria which would be a nightmare. We all know that they have to put all the warnings on the package inserts. What's the actual experience with our sample?


----------



## mle_ii (Sep 6, 2007)

No side effects that I noticed. Though I felt much better while taking Neomycin it didn't last very long after I stopped taking it. While taking Rifaximin I didn't' feel as well, it was off and on whether I was ok, just like without it, but seemed to feel not quite as well while taking it, could be due to die off I suppose as I had more gas while taking both antibiotics at least the first few days.But as I mentioned no noticable long term effects thus far.Thanks,Mike


----------

